# Dgc



## neiljh (Feb 7, 2010)

hi,neil from wigan very interested in dutch green club does any one have an invite code i could have and any info about buying from this site it would be very appreciated thanks stonersD


----------



## MarshMassacre (Feb 7, 2010)

I also would like an invite code if anyone has a valid one that works as of now, Ive been looking but can`t find one that will actually work.


----------



## Bjorn15 (Feb 7, 2010)

email me at [email protected] and if i like you i might give a code


----------



## allgraft (Feb 9, 2010)

i would also like a invite.

i have heard great thing about the site.

would someone email me a key.

*[email protected]*


----------



## bcanher (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi, I am also looking for an invite code, it would be great if someone could send one. I have previously ordered from budbuddy.biz. If the service is as good as budbuddy it'll be great. Cheers.


----------



## smokzwitabs (Feb 15, 2010)

hey i was wondering if anyone would be able to send me a invite code for dutch green club 

[email protected]

thank you xx


----------



## Bjorn15 (Feb 21, 2010)

email me at [email protected] , invite codes are given to medicinal users only


----------



## thomas.wil (Feb 23, 2010)

hey i was wondering if anyone would be able to send me a invite code

[email protected]


----------



## irishjamaicanpykie (Feb 24, 2010)

just wondering if the dgc is eficeint i had a supplier from canada but he raised his prices if anyone has invite code i will give them the addy for my canadian link if anyone is interested. arrives always between five to seven days .... but its only one selection with some hash occasionally and olive oil for sweet ass brownies [email protected]


----------



## northernelf (Feb 25, 2010)

I would be grateful if someone could send me the invite code for Dutch Green Club. My email is 

*[email protected]*

Thank you!


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 26, 2010)

i would appreciate an invite also, please.


----------



## monkeygarage (Mar 13, 2010)

If anybody would like an invite code for DGC e-mail me at [email protected] 
and ask nicely.


----------



## ant202 (Apr 24, 2010)

can someone send me a dgc invite too [email protected]


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 24, 2010)

http://bcmeds.ning.com/ fuck dgc read up on them lots of people have been ripped try that site new strains each wk, at the mo is afgan,ice cream, cinderalla lots of nice strains, you dont get the full menu unless you join up, which is free.


----------

